# [VZW] Factory resetted my rooted verizon GS3 and now i have nothing, please help :-/



## AndroidE (Jul 25, 2012)

Good morning folks,

Noob here w/ a vsw GS3 32gig.

I recently rooted my GS3 (first time ever for me rooting anything) following some steps found on a forum on this website. The rooting part was a success. Although, i didn't really like the way options faded in and out (made it seem as it was slower for some reason), everything else was working fine and most of the Verizon BS was removed. For the record, i cant recall the ROM i used, only remember something about being a "STOCK ROM" of some.

My first rookie mistake (assuming rooting the phone as a noob wasn't lol) came when i decided to perform a factory reset on my device. Why you may ask? Well aside from me being a bit frustrated with the "fade in and out" feature, i keep looking 4G signals in areas where i normally got 4G coverage pre-rooting. After a few *** sessions, my frustration led me to perform the factory reset (completely forgetting the fact that i had rooted my phone)...im sure you know what that meant...

As of now, i currently have 13 apps total that are pre-installed, with "messaging" being the only 1 not working..lost everything else including Verizon apps. I've tried other steps found on other websites claiming "this is how you unroot you version s3", only to be brought back to the original issue. I'm at the point where i want to just report it lost and get a new 1 and just pay the replacement fee but im not trying to give up that easily. I'm sure its simple fix that i cant seem to locate fast enough on my Google searches.

My question is, is there a way to restore my GS3 to factory standards? meaning, can i unroot, and have everything back to normal like when i first purchased my GS3? Or, perhaps, is there a ROM that anyone can point out to me which i can download to get all the stock apps (s beam s voice Verizon apps etc) back? I wanna keep on playing with it and expanding my knowledge as i am attempting to go back to school for mobile development.

Thanks in advance,
I can be reached via email @ [email protected] if you wish to reach me there as well.


----------



## AndroidE (Jul 25, 2012)

..


----------



## AndroidE (Jul 25, 2012)

Just to add to this, ive managed to get most of my apps back from the market. Im still having issues with the default messaging app. Any idea what i could be and/or how to fix? I cant find that app on the appstore. Again folks, im a noob here so please be patient with me.

Thanks


----------



## Jay Evans (Dec 9, 2011)

AndroidE said:


> My question is, is there a way to restore my GS3 to factory standards?


Do not "factory restore" you need to flash back to the original stock ROM using ODIN

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755386


----------



## AndroidE (Jul 25, 2012)

thank you so much for your help Jay, really appreciate it.


----------

